# Boise Idaho



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't know this dog, just trying to help save a dog. 

Please contact Anita Zehm: [email protected]

Shadow is a pure long haired black german shepherd, 6 yrs. old, intact, approx. 70 lbs, healthy (received only high quality food) very friendly with people and even children, must have fenced yard, housetrained, registered, Mom is Czechoslovakia and Dad is champion Hungarian. Shadow is VERY Hunter Mentality; has killed chickens and injured baby pigs; will attack all farm animals, including horses. Runs off is she sees animals to run after. Lives fine with another german shepherd now; must have slow introduction to other dogs. Responds well to shock/e-collar (usual is level 2/3, highest used is level 4). 

Shadow was adopted by xxxxx and her husband at 8 weeks old when they lived in Montana; she has been divorced 4 years. Since Thanksgiving, xxxxxx and Shadow have been living at a friend's farm in the Boise area as xxxxxx is unemployed and has no money. Shadow lives in an outdoor kennel 24/7; is VERY intent on getting at the livestock; however, with a zap on the e-collar she will give up and go into her dog house. 

I realize this dog needs an experienced shepherd person/family. I don't want her to go to anyone and end up at a local shelter.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Shadow is a female.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Is she in a shelter, rescue or private home?
Sheilah


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

It sounds like she is being kept in a kennel at a private home.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Could Northwest German Shepherd Rescue do a courtesy posting? They are right in that area.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Kaimeju said:


> Could Northwest German Shepherd Rescue do a courtesy posting? They are right in that area.


Northwest operates in Washington state, and this dog is way down in the Boise area, which is south-west Idaho and hundreds of miles away. Although, that said, a courtesy post could still be helpful.
Sheilah
ETA: IHS use to share their wait list with private owners trying to place their dog. Maybe a call to Dee Fugit at IHS would be helpful. Ask her if they have anyone on their wait list wanting a purebred GSD.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, Kaimeju. I contacted Anita and she knows the people at Northwest rescue, so I will leave that for her to take care of.

Sit, stay, thank you for your suggestion too! Will look into it.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------

